# Linda Best...



## Fred (May 24, 2009)

Linda passed away this morning to be with the Lord.at 4:00am.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 24, 2009)

Oh dear God, I'm so sorry for everyone. I'm a firm believer that we will all meet again. God bless all of the Bests.......

I love you Linda,

Joyce


----------



## barnbum (May 24, 2009)

Paul, Courtney, Matt... hang in there. Grief is tricky to work through. We'll sure miss her, too.

I have photos of Linda driving Fred from Horseheads last year. If it's appropriate for me to add them here, I will. Linda had me post them after the show....


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (May 24, 2009)

I am so deeply sorry for all of the Best family and the miniature horse community at the loss of a wonderful, caring lady. We will all miss her. Prayers for her family to help them through this terrible loss. Jane


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this. She sure was a wonderful woman and will be missed by many. Our prayers will be with her family.

Corinne


----------



## Bunnylady (May 24, 2009)

My deepest condolences go out to her family. She will be missed by her forum family, too.


----------



## Charlene (May 24, 2009)

my heart goes out to paul and the rest of linda's family. i am so very sorry.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (May 24, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with her family during this difficult time. I loved seeing her pictures driving Fred.They seemed like quite a team.

Angie


----------



## dreamlandnh (May 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with Paul and the family.


----------



## Diana (May 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with Paul, Kim, Matt, Courtney, Linda's older daughter and also her granddaughter. Linda is with the angels now and will be watching over all of us, I'm sure. She fought a good fight but one that she just couldn't win. Love you Linda and will keep your memory in my heart always.


----------



## Bozley (May 24, 2009)

We all will miss you so much Linda. You were an amazing horse woman, wife, mother and friend. We all were so blessed to have you in our lives.

With great sorrow and deepest sympathy.

Love,

Sue


----------



## Steph_D (May 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family during this difficult time.


----------



## AngieA (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, you have a million sweet memories of Linda, and I hope in time they will bring a smile instead of tears. she fought this with every fiber of her being......she is now in peace. God Bless...it is a sad day.


----------



## Fancy (May 24, 2009)

We all are going to miss Linda very much, but she was such an influential person and has left her mark on each and everyone one of us some how.

My thoughts and prayers are with the Best family.

Love,

Makayla


----------



## redwoodsong (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. May loving thoughts and prayers surround you all during this difficult time.

Patty


----------



## Barbie (May 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and all of Linda's family during this very sad time.

Barbie


----------



## Marylou (May 24, 2009)

Linda is at peace and pain free. Sympathy to her family.


----------



## wildoak (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry, my prayers go out to Linda's family and friends through this difficult time.

Jan


----------



## Bozley (May 24, 2009)

I spoke to Paul. They are doing as well as can be expected. He said he will post on LB the funeral arrangements when they are completed.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 24, 2009)

What a loss for all of us. Linda touched so many people in such profound ways. Prayers to ease the pain for her family. God speed Linda. We will miss you so much.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 24, 2009)

So very sad for them, I will miss her.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (May 24, 2009)

May God get you though the tough times that are head. God needed one more special Angel with him. We need to send all the prays to the Best's family. As my family has been though this just 2 years ago with my father-in-law there is no words out here to take the pain away from this family. If there is anything that my family can do just send us an email.

May God see this family though the tough that are head of them and protect them from the pain. This will bring the family closer then ever as it did with us.

My prays are with the Best Family

The McCartha's


----------



## REO (May 24, 2009)

I'm so deeply sorry for the huge loss her family and friends suffer through Linda's passing. I only knew her through seeing her posts here, but I could see she was an awesome friend to many and she'll be greatly missed. I wish I had been able to meet her.

My heart goes out to all who loved her.


----------



## SampleMM (May 24, 2009)

Tonight, the stars in the sky will be a little brighter now that Linda is in Heaven. She will be greatly missed here on LB. My sincere condolences to her family.


----------



## MBennettp (May 24, 2009)

I am sorry, she will be missed. My condolences to all of her family and friends.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear the news of Linda's passing, prayers and thoughts go out to her family from us here at Coventry Lane.


----------



## Davie (May 24, 2009)

I woke to the most beautiful sunrise this morning and to learn that Linda left her earthly bounds this morning only show me that her trip to sit at the feet of our Heavely Father was paved in gold, bonze, and copper and the beautiful bright blue sky as the sun made it's appearance. God Speed dear friend, we will all see you again and compete in the show ring in heaven again. Prayers to Linda's husband, Paul and all her children and family on the loss of a wonderful woman, life partner, mother, sister, and friend to many. Fly home Linda, fly on the wings that you so bravely earned. Your journey here on earth is done, rest in peace wonderful lady.


----------



## Valerie (May 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh, my heart goes out to Linda's family and friends.

Although I never got to meet Linda in person, I always enjoyed her posts on here, you could tell she truly loved her horses and her family.

Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you all.

Valerie


----------



## miniwhinny (May 24, 2009)

I am so very sorry.

I lost my Dad to pancreatic cancer two summers ago so I knew what you've been going through.

Cherish your memories - they'll stay with you forever.

Love.


----------



## bjcs (May 24, 2009)

I am so very sorry. My prayers go out for Linda's family.

God Bless,

Barbara


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 24, 2009)

Davie, your way with words is absolutely second to none! There certainly is a brighter star in the sky tonight. I've already answered on the other thread, but again, my heart goes out to the Best family. Linda is now watching down from above. I believe the biggest and best horse shows are "up above us"! You go Linda!!! We will all meet you up there at one of those shows as soon as our time here is done.

I love you Linda, Joyce


----------



## dreamlandnh (May 24, 2009)

Davie your words were beautiful.

I'm not sure if any of you have heard Sissy's Son by Alan Jackson but if you listen I think he was speaking of Linda. You can hear it at www.youtube.com and then type Alan Jackson Sissy's song


----------



## dreamlandnh (May 24, 2009)

linda taught me everything she could. she even let me barrow her horses for shows. i will miss her so much. at least she is in a better place now and out of pain.

courtney, if you need anyone to talk to just call.

all my prayers will go to the Best family.

lizzie


----------



## Diana (May 25, 2009)

Davie, your words were so beautifully said. We will miss Linda so much but the memories that she left behind we will always have. There is a song by Ala Jackson call "Sissy's Song" and if fits Linda so beautifully. Just google it and you can hear it, Alan also has a video that goes along with it and it's lovely.


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (May 25, 2009)

We were so sorry to hear about linda this morning.. heart felt I heard this song yesterday 2 times and thought of Linda every time.

Sissy Song by Alan Jackson

Why did she have to go

So young I just don't know why

Things happen half the time

Without reason without rhyme

Lovely, sweet young woman

Daughter, wife and mother

Makes no sense to me

I just have to believe

She flew up to Heaven on the wings of angels

By the clouds and stars and passed where no one sees

And she walks with Jesus and her loved ones waiting

And I know she's smiling saying

Don't worry 'bout me

Loved ones she left behind

Just trying to survive

And understand the why

Feeling so lost inside

Anger shot straight at God

Then asking for His love

Empty with disbelief

Just hoping that maybe

She flew up to Heaven on the wings of angels

By the clouds and stars and passed where no one sees

And she walks with Jesus and her loved ones waiting

And I know she's smiling saying

Don't worry 'bout me

It's hard to say goodbye

Her picture in my mind

They'll always be of times I'll cherish

And I won't cry 'cause

She flew up to Heaven on the wings of angels

By the clouds and stars and passed where no one sees

And she walks with jesus and her loved ones waiting

And I know she's smiling saying

Don't worry 'bout me

Don't worry 'bout me

Don't worry 'bout me


----------



## Sonya (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this...sending prayers and good thoughts to her family and friends.


----------



## Amoreminiatures (May 25, 2009)

We are so sad to read the news and send our most sincere condolences to the Best family ~ We have known Linda for many years and enjoyed spending time with her and the girls mostly at Nationals, but through the phones calls and emails we enjoyed many happy moments.. I know Linda was an AMAZINGLY strong woman and fought this with every ounce of her energy ~ As it is known ... God NEEDED an Special Angel today..... Gods Speed Linda ~

Sending love & prayers your way.....

Janice & Dominick Silvio


----------



## Mercysmom (May 25, 2009)

God speed, Linda...






God must have needed the best farrier up there to take care of all of our horses that have passed.

Hugs to Paul and family and a special hug to Courtney who always came to visit us when Linda trimmed my "girls."

Shows at Horseheads will never be the same.

Dee


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 25, 2009)

I am so, so sorry for your loss...she will be missed very much. I have known her through the years only on the forum, but she was an incredible help to me dealing with Cushings/IR horses.

Godspeed, Linda...thank you for all the lives you have touched. You made a difference in quality of life to many, many horses...

Liz R.


----------



## twister (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, I only knew Linda through her postings on the forum but I know she will be missed. Prayers and good thoughts go out to all her family and friends.

Yvonne


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 26, 2009)

I only 'knew' Linda through this Forum, but over time she showed herself to be forthright, fair, kind, helpful, and ethical--what a list of admirable qualities!! The world will be the poorer without her, but she is now free of pain and worldly care, and I am one who believes we will all meet 'on those Heavenly shores'...She is one I will look forward to meeting there.

My sincere condolences to all of her family; God be with you.

Margo


----------



## CyndiM (May 26, 2009)

I am so sorry. My deepest sympathy to her family.

((((HUGS)))) to all of her family and friends.


----------



## HGFarm (May 26, 2009)

I only knew Linda through the Forum here, but what a wonderful horse woman and great person she was. Not only with horses, but with personal things too. She offered advice and help when my hubby was diagnosed with lymphoma this past January and sent on a lot of information that has been helpful.

She will be missed by everyone, many blessings and prayers to her family. I feel blessed by the 'extra time' we had with her and she will certainly leave an empty space here in the 'Family'.

Love you Linda!!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh no...My heart is pain stricken as I wish I would have been able to read this message sooner.... My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and friends...She will be remembered forever and for always...May God grant her family the peace and serenity that is needed to cope with such a loss...


----------



## Lilac Lane Farm (Jun 8, 2009)

Not a day goes by and I still just say why?


----------



## Diana (Jun 9, 2009)

I couldn't agree with you more. About a month before I heard this great song and I had to get the tape. It fits Linda to a "T". The song is by Alan Jackson called "Sissy's Song". It was written for a band member that passed away. Just google it and listen. I still have tears when I listen to it.



Not sure if this link will work. Sissy's Song


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Jun 9, 2009)

EVEN READING THIS MAKES MY HEART BREAK AGAIN, AND AGAIN, AND AGAIN.............................................


----------



## Bozley (Jun 9, 2009)

You know what I did the other day? I did a search of "Fred" posts on LB. I saw a bunch of Linda's old posts. Some went way back. It was kind of nice to read her words and thoughts on subjects. But it also made me very, very sad.


----------



## qtrrae (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Diana for the link to - The song by Alan Jackson called "Sissy's Song" - you are right - It fits Linda to a "T".


----------



## Basketmiss (Jun 10, 2009)

so sorry I am just hearing this, havent been on recently.

Good thoughts and warm (((HUGS)) to Lindas family left grieving for a wonderful lady. I knew her from the forum but that was enough to see what a great person she was. The sky is brighter with her star...


----------

